# So what's the policy when it's hr and other managers spreading rumors on the floor?



## hotshot1 (Mar 29, 2021)

So my HR person was talking to my lead near where I was working, on the floor where customers and other team members can hear if they walk by. Every time I would walk down the aisle to stock something near them. I couldn't help noticing their voices would get softer. I wasn't really listening, but I did hear some key words like my other job, which is not fairly common to talk about in retail. When HR left they said to the lead to "keep an eye out". Well I definitely got the vibe they were talking about me. Whatever. I just kept working.

An hour or so after, one of my coworkers comes up to me and tells me that they are starting to watch me like a hawk. So I guess there are now rumors floating around the store about me.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 29, 2021)

Talk to your etl about the event, now.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 29, 2021)

Do you have another job?  They may think you are a flight risk, and that is what they are looking out for?  Seems like just asking you would be more effective though.  I would go to HR with another impartial person (your ETL, SD, or different TL).  Just do what HR couldn't--ask why there are rumors about you starting with HR.


----------



## NKG (Mar 29, 2021)

Imo it sounds like your 2nd job is creating an issue with them. Maybe your having attendance or proformance issues because of it. I'd confront HR about it. Just be like I want know if me having a 2nd job is an issue and then be like I over heard you talking about it  so I want to clarify what my goals at Target are by working both jobs.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Mar 29, 2021)

A rumor could also be that HR is spreading rumors about you..


----------



## StyleStar (Mar 29, 2021)

So what exactly was the rumor.....?


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Mar 30, 2021)

They should be more careful where they're talking about TMs, but from what you're saying, that doesn't sound like rumor-talk. Don't wanna be at work paranoid or worried because that sucks. I would force the issue politely.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 30, 2021)

Tms talk so why is it a surprise that leaders talk?


----------



## jenna (Mar 30, 2021)

So, what is your other job?  
aka do you sell Trading cards on ebay?


----------



## Caliwest (Apr 3, 2021)

In between taking donut orders and 4 working a single pallet..1/2 pallet then walking away...what else do they do with their time?  ....between screaming for backup like we are all sloven pigs that sit around like they do all day...they gossip to distract from their own incompetence....and to get out of actually working. Like all gossips.


----------

